# Breech Birth



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Our doe Iris gave birth to a single buckling at 11:00am. It was a hard birth, and he came out breech. We had to pull with her contractions, and finally got him out. I have a few questions: When should milk our doe Iris, how long after? ; She seems really depressed, is there anything we can do for her?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Did the buckling survive?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can milk her now. I would offer her electrolytes or some molasses in the water.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

All right, thanks, I will give her Nutridrench right now, the stuff I have on hand. I do not have any molasses, is there something else I can give her? And the buckling did survive, but we separate mother and baby at birth for CAE, and other disease prevention, not only that, but we like to milk the mothers. Here is a picture of the little guy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He's cute!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks  We are feeding Iris grain right now, and the vet will be stopping by to check on her. Maybe then we can get some pain meds for her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did she drop her afterbirth?

Get a temp on her.

Is she eating?

Give calcium in case it is milk fever.

Yes, milking her would be good now, if she has no kids on her, you will have to keep an eye on her and milk her when needed.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes, she dropped the afterbirth and the vet checked to make sure there were no other babies, and she had no tears in the uterus, and gave us some medication for her. We gave her some grain that she ate, and she started to eat some alfalfa hay we gave her. She drank some water that had keto-nia nutridrench in it. She seems brighter now, and the vet gave an anti inflammatory medication to her. She said Iris had a little tear on the vulva, but it would heal. The baby is doing fine and eating well.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

That baby is adorable!!!:lovey:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is doing better.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for support and comments  I have fed the baby for the night, and the mother I have milked, and will milk again tomorrow.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Baby is adorable! And I am glad Iris is feeling a bit better Congratulations!!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you! The baby is a mix of a lot of breeds, but he inherited the Lamancha ears and Nubian roman nose. I am thinking of naming him Calvin, because of how silent he is.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Glad to hear the little guy is doing well and that Iris is feeling better as well. I look forward to hearing more about their progress. Congratulations!


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Little Calvin has eaten well, and has passed his first poop. He only cries when he wants to eat  We milked Iris this morning, and she gave us three cups of milk. I think this is good for an FF.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Great to hear.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well Iris is getting used to the milking stand, and she barely kicks at all  Calvin is good as well, but I noticed today that he coughs a little bit. Not very often, just once maybe every one to two hours, so I don't think it's too serious. Or maybe it is nothing at all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Might be dust or something.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Okay thank you for the reply  I took his temperature this afternoon, and it is 103.8, is that normal? Sorry for all the questions! You'd think I would know something after two years of raising goats, plus I had some when I was little.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is slightly high. I would keep an eye on him.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I will. He seems to be less warm now, breathing a little less hard. I will take temp again soon.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

I just took his temperature three hours ago, and it dropped down to 103.4 .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good. Glad he is doing better.


----------



## GoateeFarms50 (Mar 20, 2013)

Calvin seems to have a mustard colored diarrhea. It isn't really runny, just goopy and it sticks to his legs. What could this be? Too much milk? Or some sort of sickness?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds like maybe too much milk, you can give Pepto to him to help firm it up 2x a day.


----------

